# Car Talk



## Friep

Also wanted to do one of these so of I went to find a bmw driver:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Gloom in full force






Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Gloom in full force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Just don't pull up at a fuel station like that... I nearly got "extinguished" like that once

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Just don't pull up at a fuel station like that... I nearly got "extinguished" like that once


Haha
Ja been there 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Berserker + RedPill = damngood.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

BioHAZarD said:


> Gloom in full force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss




this must be from the abyss !

...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

vicTor said:


> this must be from the abyss !
> 
> ...lol


damn right

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Deck check... I know most of us are into cars aswell as vaping. I just cant resist the new KIA stinger.
Oh and some Redpill in the photo.





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Picked her up today

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 15


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Picked her up today


Congratulations buddy 
She is a real beauty. About bloody time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee

Ruan0.30 said:


> Berserker + RedPill = damngood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Jurre, I love these bmw steering wheels, I think I must retrofit one into my x3 so I can also do a bmw handcheck!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

Ruan0.30 said:


> Deck check... I know most of us are into cars aswell as vaping. I just cant resist the new KIA stinger.
> Oh and some Redpill in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


That kia is looking gooood!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

TheV said:


> Picked her up today


Utterly droolworthy. Bmw on fire in this thread today!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

veecee said:


> Utterly droolworthy. Bmw on fire in this thread today!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Stunning

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

TheV said:


> Picked her up today



The most expensive mod accessory ever posted in vape mail. - To compliment the RPG Billet Box in your life. 

Congrats on the wheels Vaughan.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki

TheV said:


> Picked her up today


Big Congrats on the new wheels. May she bring you many happy miles  

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> Congratulations buddy
> She is a real beauty. About bloody time.





veecee said:


> Utterly droolworthy. Bmw on fire in this thread today!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk





antonherbst said:


> The most expensive mod accessory ever posted in vape mail. - To compliment the RPG Billet Box in your life.
> 
> Congrats on the wheels Vaughan.





Braki said:


> Big Congrats on the new wheels. May she bring you many happy miles
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Thanks everyone  Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn

TheV said:


> Picked her up today


Wow wow wow. . Congrats bud.. many happy miles 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707

TheV said:


> Picked her up today



Congrats brother.... proper beaut of a jammy that!! Hope there many happy km’s with her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Picked her up today



Oh wow, that is beautiful @TheV 
Wishing you all the best with the new car and many safe miles!
It looks amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Ruan0.30 said:


> Deck check... I know most of us are into cars aswell as vaping. I just cant resist the new KIA stinger.
> Oh and some Redpill in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Toy 86 clone???

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

TheV said:


> Picked her up today


Does BMW make mods too...geluk ou maat

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> Picked her up today


Looking so fresh man! Wishing u many happy safe travels in that beaut Mr Vaughn! A real #haaluitandwyse mail! Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

JsPLAYn said:


> Wow wow wow. . Congrats bud.. many happy miles
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z headquarters





shaun2707 said:


> Congrats brother.... proper beaut of a jammy that!! Hope there many happy km’s with her!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Silver said:


> Oh wow, that is beautiful @TheV
> Wishing you all the best with the new car and many safe miles!
> It looks amazing





Resistance said:


> Does BMW make mods too...geluk ou maat
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk





Jengz said:


> Looking so fresh man! Wishing u many happy safe travels in that beaut Mr Vaughn! A real #haaluitandwyse mail! Congrats


Thanks gents! I obviously spent the whole day on road yesterday... looking for any excuse to just drive around a bit longer.
... I can see petrol seriously eating into the vaping budget

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

GLOOOOMMMM





Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Ruan0.30

veecee said:


> Jurre, I love these bmw steering wheels, I think I must retrofit one into my x3 so I can also do a bmw handcheck!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


The M2 steering wheel tend to have that workout on alot of people. Haha

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Resistance said:


> Toy 86 clone???
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


How did you even manage to see a toy 86 in that... Its a new big sports saloon with the looks from the A7 audi loaded with more extras than the A7 audi for half the price of a S7 audi. Toyota 86 wont catch this new kia with Style... Speed or Looks. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> Toy 86 clone???
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk



Or Subaru BRZ clone?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> GLOOOOMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Let's keep the M-Sport handchecks going

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

TheV said:


> Let's keep the M-Sport handchecks going


I so badly want to post a picture of my beautiful Honda to break this BMW chain! Sadly I lost my car to my wife and son, so now I'm in a Renault Twingo... At least the windows are tinted to hide my shame!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Ruan0.30

Adephi said:


> Or Subaru BRZ clone?


I know this is not vape related and please delete if not accepted. 
Since were on the car topic posting nice and beautiful BMWs i just have one guestion to some of these vapers that replied to my table check. 

How does this look like a toyota 86 or a subaru brz hahaha....








Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

TheV said:


> Let's keep the M-Sport handchecks going




Yeah I agree, Here is mine

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SergioChasingClouds

Ruan0.30 said:


> I know this is not vape related and please delete if not accepted.
> Since were on the car topic posting nice and beautiful BMWs i just have one guestion to some of these vapers that replied to my table check.
> 
> How does this look like a toyota 86 or a subaru brz hahaha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



I think it's very similar to the 86/BRZ from the front. Completely different profile from all other angles though! Either way...Kia have stepped up big time with this beaut! Any idea if the Stinger will be coming to SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

TheV said:


> Let's keep the M-Sport handchecks going



Haters will say its fake...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Funny 16


----------



## Dietz

Adephi said:


> Haters will say its fake...
> 
> View attachment 125020


Definitely Authentic BM!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruan0.30

SergioChasingClouds said:


> I think it's very similar to the 86/BRZ from the front. Completely different profile from all other angles though! Either way...Kia have stepped up big time with this beaut! Any idea if the Stinger will be coming to SA?


30 of them will be coming in the 3rd term of this year. There after i think they will only be ordered as per client.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee

Stosta said:


> I so badly want to post a picture of my beautiful Honda to break this BMW chain! Sadly I lost my car to my wife and son, so now I'm in a Renault Twingo... At least the windows are tinted to hide my shame!


No shame bro, your time will come. Probably sooner than you think!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Not to be left out, my company supplied crappy wheels, but I have a great mod 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Ruan0.30 said:


> I know this is not vape related and please delete if not accepted.
> Since were on the car topic posting nice and beautiful BMWs i just have one guestion to some of these vapers that replied to my table check.
> 
> How does this look like a toyota 86 or a subaru brz hahaha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Toy 86 clone on a clone A5 chassis. One day you will realise there are more to cars than what you read in books

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Not to be left out, my company supplied crappy wheels, but I have a great mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Paste the mod on the lion.
Instant upgrade

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Ruan0.30 said:


> How did you even manage to see a toy 86 in that... Its a new big sports saloon with the looks from the A7 audi loaded with more extras than the A7 audi for half the price of a S7 audi. Toyota 86 wont catch this new kia with Style... Speed or Looks.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


You see a big picture.i see a small picture.you see a saloon I see a two door coupe

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Ruan0.30 said:


> I know this is not vape related and please delete if not accepted.
> Since were on the car topic posting nice and beautiful BMWs i just have one guestion to some of these vapers that replied to my table check.
> 
> How does this look like a toyota 86 or a subaru brz hahaha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Now I see a four door coupé

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

SergioChasingClouds said:


> I think it's very similar to the 86/BRZ from the front. Completely different profile from all other angles though! Either way...Kia have stepped up big time with this beaut! Any idea if the Stinger will be coming to SA?


True.picture Audi A5 with the characteristics if the 86/brz.bigger smaller still A5 or A7 clone chasis depending on size (also check the rear for confirmation )but more to A5 and the face of a 86/brz same difference

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> True.picture Audi A5 with the characteristics if the 86/brz.bigger smaller still A5 or A7 clone chasis depending on size (also check the rear for confirmation )but more to A5 and the face of a 86/brz same difference
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


BTW the same guy that designs Audi was bought to design Hyundai mother company or kia

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> BTW the same guy that designs Audi was bought to design Hyundai mother company of kia
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk





Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Creating this thread to move car chit chat out of Bumpy and What's in your hand threads!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> Picked her up today



How's the car going @TheV ?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

TheV said:


> Picked her up today



Congrats man, many happy miles and smiles!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

This thread is too BMWey for my liking. Let's add some AUDI love 

My TTS and my wife's 3.2 V6 TT Roadsters.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> How's the car going @TheV ?


She is an absolute dream! Such a pleasure to drive.
A very nice mix of performance and luxury.
I could not be happier

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> She is an absolute dream! Such a pleasure to drive.
> A very nice mix of performance and luxury.
> I could not be happier



That's great to hear 
Wish you well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

TheV said:


> She is an absolute dream! Such a pleasure to drive.
> A very nice mix of performance and luxury.
> I could not be happier


Many happy kilometers to you meneer, she is a beauty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

ace_d_house_cat said:


> This thread is too BMWey for my liking. Let's add some AUDI love
> 
> My TTS and my wife's 3.2 V6 TT Roadsters.
> View attachment 125183


Now we cooking with GAS

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

ace_d_house_cat said:


> This thread is too BMWey for my liking. Let's add some AUDI love
> 
> My TTS and my wife's 3.2 V6 TT Roadsters.
> View attachment 125183


Now we're cooking with GAS

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

I can't compete with these cars. 

This is my ride

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## shaunnadan

Yeah. I joined the club

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

as we are sharing 
my new toy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> as we are sharing
> my new toy
> View attachment 125232
> View attachment 125233
> View attachment 125234


She is a beauty 
I believe we are running the same wheels!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

always copying me 
thanks buddy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> always copying me
> thanks buddy


At least I got a proper motor and the right amount of doors

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> At least I got a proper motor and the right amount of doors


not to mention the right color

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> At least I got a proper motor and the right amount of doors


I will be driving her when I visit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Who do all you Beemer fans support in F1 ?
I Drive my team

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Clouds4Days said:


> Who do all you Beemer fans support in F1 ?
> I Drive my team
> 
> View attachment 125264


don't watch F1 
far too boring. moto GP

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

BioHAZarD said:


> don't watch F1
> far too boring. moto GP



Sies.... How you say such sacrilege.
I also thought it was boring but if you follow it throughout the entire season it is great to watch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Clouds4Days said:


> Sies.... How you say such sacrilege.
> I also thought it was boring but if you follow it throughout the entire season it is great to watch.


I used to watch it way back when they still raced 
stopped about 7 or more years ago

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

BioHAZarD said:


> don't watch F1
> far too boring. moto GP



I share your sentiment. I've been for one F1 race and since that a MotoGP every year. I still like the F1 (#RedBullRacing for life) but MotoGP is far, far more exciting.

#MM93

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I share your sentiment. I've been for one F1 race and since that a MotoGP every year. I still like the F1 (#RedBullRacing for life) th MotoGP is far, far more exciting.
> 
> #MM93


Rossi FTW  even though I like Honda bikes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

How about some action shots ladies?

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> How about some action shots ladies?
> 
> View attachment 125266


I don't see any action


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> How about some action shots ladies?
> 
> View attachment 125266


Why so slow though?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> I don't see any action


Fair enough

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> Why so slow though?


This speed thing is new to me. I'm a 4x4 man at heart and I was just cruising the highway....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> This speed thing is new to me. I'm a 4x4 man at heart and I was just cruising the highway....


haha
go do it again


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> How about some action shots ladies?
> 
> View attachment 125266



Im gonna forward this to the traffic department


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Im gonna forward this to the traffic department


Forward to Etoll department too while you are at it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> How about some action shots ladies?
> 
> View attachment 125266


You still a lady too bud ,
You were 1km/h away from becoming a man

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> This speed thing is new to me. I'm a 4x4 man at heart and I was just cruising the highway....


Just teasing. Very nice cruising speed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Christos said:


> How about some action shots ladies?
> 
> View attachment 125266


Sorry bud. But that is reckless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Christos - i thought that was on a track 


@Clouds4Days - love the steering wheel on your car!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Ok so how about a piff for a week so I can post pics too

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jengz

@Christos its the weekend, you need to take it easy hahaa, ok lies, my petrol light came on 2 mins before this pic!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

Breakfast run 

Can you spot the mod

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> Breakfast run
> 
> Can you spot the mod
> 
> View attachment 125402



Awesome @Riaz 
Can just imagine how amazing it must be to ride around in the Cape!

Cant find your mod! When i zoom in to the bike it goes a bit blurry, i think the selfie cam
My guess would be the mod is in your jacket pocket!


----------



## Clouds4Days

Riaz said:


> Breakfast run
> 
> Can you spot the mod
> 
> View attachment 125402






What did i win

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Awesome @Riaz
> Can just imagine how amazing it must be to ride around in the Cape!
> 
> Cant find your mod! When i zoom in to the bike it goes a bit blurry, i think the selfie cam
> My guess would be the mod is in your jacket pocket!


I must say we are spoilt for bike routes here in cape town .

Lots of lovely passes. 

The mod is definitely not in my pocket

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 125403
> 
> 
> What did i win



You found it @Clouds4Days !
Well done
I missed that completely. Damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> You found it @Clouds4Days !
> Well done
> I missed that completely. Damn



At first i thought it was in @Riaz beard (thats where i would of hidden it)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst

Workhorse and amazing vape. Going to be a good day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

Think im the poorest owner on this group...
My Mitsubishi Triton 3.5 V6 is the reason im vaping a MTL Berserker rta coz its the only thing in my life thats light on juice...
The Triton is noooo fuel fairy coming in at 5.5km/L lol...
C63 or any other monster owners on this group shouldnt feel bad coz of fuel consumption.
I feel ya!!!






Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruan0.30

Ruan0.30 said:


> Think im the poorest owner on this group...
> My Mitsubishi Triton 3.5 V6 is the reason im vaping a MTL Berserker rta coz its the only thing in my life thats light on juice...
> The Triton is noooo fuel fairy coming in at 5.5km/L lol...
> C63 or any other monster owners on this group shouldnt feel bad coz of fuel consumption.
> I feel ya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Oh sorry i only saw now the photo was taken with my kylin mini... Lol

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

On the road with the (Wannabe)M today,M stands for Mmmmmmmmmmölly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jp1905

She needs to get clean...ASAP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jp1905 said:


> She needs to get clean...ASAP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sacralidge....
How would you feel if you didn't shower for 2 weeks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Clouds4Days said:


> Sacralidge....
> How would you feel if you didn't shower for 2 weeks



 this car is parked in the garage most of the time,I hardly drive it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jp1905 said:


> this car is parked in the garage most of the time,I hardly drive it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hear you bud.
My sister and i do our own lift club so one week i drive with her, and the following week she drives with me.

So i bought a car cover and during that week when shes not being used she sleeps under her blankie.
Those covers help alot in keeping your vehicle clean when not in use.


----------



## Jp1905

Clouds4Days said:


> I hear you bud.
> My sister and i do our own lift club so one week i drive with her, and the following week she drives with me.
> 
> So i bought a car cover and during that week when shes not being used she sleeps under her blankie.
> Those covers help alot in keeping your vehicle clean when not in use.



I need a damn forklift to get to my car with all the wifes arts and crafts crap(she calls it treasure).But yeah I try and keep her mileage as low as possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jp1905 said:


> I need a damn forklift to get to my car with all the wifes arts and crafts crap(she calls it treasure).But yeah I try and keep her mileage as low as possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How many km you averaging a month bud ?


----------



## Jp1905

Clouds4Days said:


> How many km you averaging a month bud ?



Maybe 100km 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jp1905 said:


> Maybe 100km
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wish i could get that type of milage.
Currently im averaging 1000km a month for just over a year now, this is pretty good though as my previous vehicle i was averaging 1600km a month.


----------



## TheV

Got my baby back from the shop... all clean, best time for a photo op

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

TheV said:


> Got my baby back from the shop... all clean, best time for a photo op


That bantam make your bm look good

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Resistance said:


> That bantam make your bm look good
> 
> Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk


That, my friend, is a Rustler!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Zambezi auto... I used to travel to that part of Pretoria on the weekends many many years ago for a girl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

TheV said:


> Got my baby back from the shop... all clean, best time for a photo op


Seeing this makes me miss the 335i... if only I could afford out of plan maintenance on these toys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV

Jengz said:


> Seeing this makes me miss the 335i... if only I could afford out of plan maintenance on these toys!


I hear you man. The 328i was running out of plan this year so it was time to move on to a new plan ... with a nice new car attached to it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

TheV said:


> I hear you man. The 328i was running out of plan this year so it was time to move on to a new plan ... with a nice new car attached to it



I took my car in for oil change and they billed motorplan +-R3358 for oil service and +-R5600 (cant remember exact) for thermostat so about 9 grand. My car is up next year so i will trade. Ill post the pics of the invoice up just now so you non bmw guys dont think ill pulling youlls leg.

Congrats @TheV, that 435i is pure perfection in every way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jengz said:


> Seeing this makes me miss the 335i... if only I could afford out of plan maintenance on these toys!



Its not too bad hey bud cause if you think of it once your vehicle is out of motor plan its the same time your vehicle is paid up in full.

A basic service from the deelership is around 6k but you no longer paying your monthly finance so it covers that easy. And if you carry on saving that monthly premium you were paying you will always have money asside for other problems that may encounter.

I would rather pay 6k a year for a service than 6k every single month in finance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

jm10 said:


> I took my car in for oil change and they billed motorplan +-R3358 for oil service and +-R5600 (cant remember exact) for thermostat so about 9 grand. My car is up next year so i will trade. Ill post the pics of the invoice up just now so you non bmw guys dont think ill pulling youlls leg.
> 
> Congrats @TheV, that 435i is pure perfecting in every way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Even 9k is not that bad bud. You would be paying that monthly on a new vehicle instead of once off.
See my post above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV

jm10 said:


> I took my car in for oil change and they billed motorplan +-R3358 for oil service and +-R5600 (cant remember exact) for thermostat so about 9 grand. My car is up next year so i will trade. Ill post the pics of the invoice up just now so you non bmw guys dont think ill pulling youlls leg.
> 
> Congrats @TheV, that 435i is pure perfecting in every way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the costs can get a bit excessive from BMW. My 318ti used to come back with ridiculous charges on the plan.
I took my 530d to a 3rd party after it went out of plan and that was fairly reasonable.
My dad just started servicing his 325ci himself after plan ... and it is now on ~400k km 

Thanks man. I'm loving the 435i. I've always wanted to own one of the ?35i models since I read about the introduction of the motor. It is such a treat to drive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Clouds4Days said:


> Even 9k is not that bad bud. You would be paying that monthly on a new vehicle instead of once off.
> See my post above.



Yeah @Clouds4Days, you do make a very good point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> Yeah the costs can get a bit excessive from BMW. My 318ti used to come back with ridiculous charges on the plan.
> I took my 530d to a 3rd party after it went out of plan and that was fairly reasonable.
> My dad just started servicing his 325ci himself after plan ... and it is now on ~400k km
> 
> Thanks man. I'm loving the 435i. I've always wanted to own one of the ?35i models since I read about the introduction of the motor. It is such a treat to drive


oooh I remember my old 318ti
lovely little car till the plan ran out


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> oooh I remember my old 318ti
> lovely little car till the plan ran out


It was a nice little car. A bit pap, I think the 325ti would have been a nicer drive.
Still can't believe I only got R40k trade on that car

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10

TheV said:


> Yeah the costs can get a bit excessive from BMW. My 318ti used to come back with ridiculous charges on the plan.
> I took my 530d to a 3rd party after it went out of plan and that was fairly reasonable.
> My dad just started servicing his 325ci himself after plan ... and it is now on ~400k km
> 
> Thanks man. I'm loving the 435i. I've always wanted to own one of the ?35i models since I read about the introduction of the motor. It is such a treat to drive



I know what you mean @TheV, the ?35i is special but a 435i with sports gear box and bigger display in facelift spec you dont see very often and when you do its like WOW. One day when i have close to a bar to spend on a car ill get my dream 435i in your spec. 

Get you car ceramic coated to keep that luster in the colour, i promise its money worth spending on a car like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

jm10 said:


> I know what you mean @TheV, the ?35i is special but a 435i with sports gear box and bigger display in facelift spec you dont see very often and when you do its like WOW. One day when i have close to a bar to spend on a car ill get my dream 435i in your spec.
> 
> Get you car ceramic coated to keep that luster in the colour, i promise its money worth spending on a car like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was really lucky with the spec of this car. It came with almost every option that I could have wanted:
Rear folding seats! <- I know this sounds like a joke but I did not have this on my 328i or 530d 
M-Sport kit
Harman Kardon sound
Sports transmission (with flappy paddles)
Pro Navigation (ie. bigger widescreen display)
Bluetooth media integration (standard now I know, but again not something I had on my 328i or 530d)
Memory seats
Xenon lights
Seat belt extenders (standard, but none of my previous coupes had this!)

^ for me this is quite a big deal. Buying 2ndhand cars you don't get to configure the "good deal" to your liking 


Thanks for the heads up. I'll definitely have a look at getting the car coated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> I was really lucky with the spec of this car. It came with almost every option that I could have wanted:
> Rear folding seats! <- I know this sounds like a joke but I did not have this on my 328i or 530d
> M-Sport kit
> Harman Kardon sound
> Sports transmission (with flappy paddles)
> Pro Navigation (ie. bigger widescreen display)
> Bluetooth media integration (standard now I know, but again not something I had on my 328i or 530d)
> Memory seats
> Xenon lights
> Seat belt extenders (standard, but none of my previous coupes had this!)
> 
> ^ for me this is quite a big deal. Buying 2ndhand cars you don't get to configure the "good deal" to your liking
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I'll definitely have a look at getting the car coated


Does it have heated seats 
My main requirement is heated seats and this is the only reason I have not bought a BMW. Guys looked at me like I was crazy when I requested heated seats.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> Does it have heated seats
> My main requirement is heated seats and this is the only reason I have not bought a BMW. Guys looked at me like I was crazy when I requested heated seats.


I don't think it has heated seats. I'll have to check. It is not a feature I'd ever use though. I've had it as an option once before and it really did not sit well with me.


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> I don't think it has heated seats. I'll have to check. It is not a feature I'd ever use though. I've had it as an option once before and it really did not sit well with me.


You don't know what you are missing. 
Well I guess if you drive through the night it would make sense... I would often drive through the night and that 3am Karoo chill gets me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> I was really lucky with the spec of this car. It came with almost every option that I could have wanted:
> Rear folding seats! <- I know this sounds like a joke but I did not have this on my 328i or 530d
> M-Sport kit
> Harman Kardon sound
> Sports transmission (with flappy paddles)
> Pro Navigation (ie. bigger widescreen display)
> Bluetooth media integration (standard now I know, but again not something I had on my 328i or 530d)
> Memory seats
> Xenon lights
> Seat belt extenders (standard, but none of my previous coupes had this!)
> 
> ^ for me this is quite a big deal. Buying 2ndhand cars you don't get to configure the "good deal" to your liking
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I'll definitely have a look at getting the car coated


you definitely made a good choice considering where we started the conversation for a new car.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

TheV said:


> Got my baby back from the shop... all clean, best time for a photo op



Yoh.. that is a beast. And a beauty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

For out of warranty BMW's, I highly recommend SAV Speed in Edenvale. BM specialist and tuner. My mates take theirs to then, pay way less than at the BMW dealerships. And their work is always done properly.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## TheV

BioHAZarD said:


> you definitely made a good choice considering where we started the conversation for a new car.


You are such a BMW fanboi! 
Thanks buddy, I do think this makes a better daily driver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

TheV said:


> You are such a BMW fanboi!
> Thanks buddy, I do think this makes a better daily driver


says the man that drives a 435

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Does it have heated seats
> My main requirement is heated seats and this is the only reason I have not bought a BMW. Guys looked at me like I was crazy when I requested heated seats.



I wish they made seat coolers too driving in the Sun with leather seats can get very uncomfortable too.

Best seats ever are the seats with the combination of leather and swade .
No need for any heaters or coolers.


----------



## rogue zombie

Clouds4Days said:


> I wish they made seat coolers too driving in the Sun with leather seats can get very uncomfortable too.
> 
> Best seats ever are the seats with the combination of leather and swade .
> No need for any heaters or coolers.



I've been in one of these. Had both heated and cooled seats

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

rogue zombie said:


> I've been in one of these. Had both heated and cooled seats
> 
> View attachment 125989



Such a nice car until the Kardasians ruined it.
101 on cars not to buy-
Mercedes G class
Land Rover Range Rover
Bently Continental

Why ..... Cause the Kardasians drive them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

My last 4 cars have all had heated seats and I refuse to buy a car without heated seats. I like my arse warm and toasty  
I recall the first time I used them waiting outside the Kruger park gates at 4am watching equilibrium on my cars entertainment system. Was Heaven!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> My last 4 cars have all had heated seats and I refuse to buy a car without heated seats. I like my arse warm and toasty
> I recall the first time I used them waiting outside the Kruger park gates at 4am watching equilibrium on my cars entertainment system. Was Heaven!



All my cars ive ever owned had heated seats, i warm up my hot water bottle before i leave the house and sit on it in the car.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir

rogue zombie said:


> I've been in one of these. Had both heated and cooled seats
> 
> View attachment 125989



My dream car

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> My dream car


Mine too... except it needs AT tyres and not this low profile kak so it can be used as intended.. .


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Mine too... except it needs AT tyres and not this low profile kak so it can be used as intended.. .
> View attachment 125997



Definitely needs some 22's and air suspension. Plan on doing the air suspension on my Tiguan R-Line


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> Definitely needs some 22's and air suspension. Plan on doing the air suspension on my Tiguan R-Line


I would rather fit a extended fuel range tank and a tent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

My ride... really needs that air suspension with Bluetooth control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> I would rather fit a extended fuel range tank and a tent



With heated seats who needs a tent

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> With heated seats who needs a tent


The missus needs a flat surface to sleep on....


----------



## TheV

Amir said:


> My ride... really needs that air suspension with Bluetooth control.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice ride!
Congrats bud


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> The missus needs a flat surface to sleep on....



I'm working on that... Hit the gym twice a day 4 days a week... I'll be flat soon enough!! Either that or drop down rear seats... I've always wondered what it would be like to lock the wife in the trunk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Christos said:


> The missus needs a flat surface to sleep on....


Park on a flat surface and let her sleep under the car if she wants to be full of k@k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

TheV said:


> Park on a flat surface and let her sleep under the car if she wants to be full of k@k


Can't do that if I want to make more children in the tent....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Amir said:


> I'm working on that... Hit the gym twice a day 4 days a week... I'll be flat soon enough!! Either that or drop down rear seats... I've always wondered what it would be like to lock the wife in the trunk


It's fine until you realise you never gagged her mouth and she starts complaining and by complaining I mean screaming because she doesn't like the way you accelerate or take sharp turns...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

My two workhorses...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

Another Hot Topic on vehicles.
Who here washes their own vehicles and why?

One of my weekly weekend chores is washing my baby, i have only ever taken her to a car wash 3 times in the last 15 months and thats because she needed a good vacume inside.

I cant stand watching the car wash use the same sponge on tyres, wheel arches , exhaust and body.

Another thing i hate is while they washing the body they sometimes drop the sponge and what do they do carry on washing without rinsing the sponge 

Also while washing the vehicle no matter how dirty there is no rinsing of the sponge they just wipe all the soapy sand water all over your vehicle and dont rinse even once leaving some nice fine scratches as a takeaway for a kak experience.

And lastly (i think) my previous car i had , while in the drying and vacume stage the workers cleaning the car next to mine opened the door into my cars door (which was open) and left i nice fat dent on my door.

So overall i f#$king hate the car wash and preffer washing the cars myself.
And no i wont wash your car... Get off your ass and do it yourself

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Another Hot Topic on vehicles.
> Who here washes their own vehicles and why?
> 
> One of my weekly weekend chores is washing my baby, i have only ever taken her to a car wash 3 times in the last 15 months and thats because she needed a good vacume inside.
> 
> I cant stand watching the car wash use the same sponge on tyres, wheel arches , exhaust and body.
> 
> Another thing i hate is while they washing the body they sometimes drop the sponge and what do they do carry on washing without rinsing the sponge
> 
> Also while washing the vehicle no matter how dirty there is no rinsing of the sponge they just wipe all the soapy sand water all over your vehicle and dont rinse even once leaving some nice fine scratches as a takeaway for a kak experience.
> 
> And lastly (i think) my previous car i had , while in the drying and vacume stage the workers cleaning the car next to mine opened the door into my cars door (which was open) and left i nice fat dent on my door.
> 
> So overall i f#$king hate the car wash and preffer washing the cars myself.
> And no i wont wash your car... Get off your ass and do it yourself



Sorry to hear @Clouds4Days 

Reminds me of the one time I went to a reputable car wash place and the guy cleaning my car inside broke a piece off the centre console - I think with his knee. It was one of the container holder thingies, I think he didn't see that it was open and his knee went over it while he was cleaning something. 

I was so upset and even more so that he didn't tell me about it. I just found the broken plastic part in the centre console.


----------



## rogue zombie

I used to love washing my own car... when I had a Tazz and then a Polo Playa. Not so much now that my cars are "family size" and require a small ladder to reach the roof. 

Unfortunately now my oldest daughter's dancing and competition dancing classes take up most of Saturday, and we chill as a family on Sunday.

I am extremely picky with car wash places though. And have found one in my hood that does the job proper. And they have those recycling water pump thingys... So its all good.

I work from a small-holding. An equestrian estate area that feels like you've driven into the Kruger. So my car Is dusty on the outside, a few days out of the week. I'm just anal about the interior though. That must be super clean.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10

Took the wife, baby and mods on a small getaway cause work was wrecking my head. Mod watching over while i unpack the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Another Hot Topic on vehicles.
> Who here washes their own vehicles and why?
> 
> One of my weekly weekend chores is washing my baby, i have only ever taken her to a car wash 3 times in the last 15 months and thats because she needed a good vacume inside.
> 
> I cant stand watching the car wash use the same sponge on tyres, wheel arches , exhaust and body.
> 
> Another thing i hate is while they washing the body they sometimes drop the sponge and what do they do carry on washing without rinsing the sponge
> 
> Also while washing the vehicle no matter how dirty there is no rinsing of the sponge they just wipe all the soapy sand water all over your vehicle and dont rinse even once leaving some nice fine scratches as a takeaway for a kak experience.
> 
> And lastly (i think) my previous car i had , while in the drying and vacume stage the workers cleaning the car next to mine opened the door into my cars door (which was open) and left i nice fat dent on my door.
> 
> So overall i f#$king hate the car wash and preffer washing the cars myself.
> And no i wont wash your car... Get off your ass and do it yourself


I always wash my own car. 
I sold my wrangler a week after I took it to the carwash for the first time. 

It does get a bit much washing weekly but I like to wash every 2nd week and vacuum and polish the leather on alternating weekends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Clouds4Days
> 
> Reminds me of the one time I went to a reputable car wash place and the guy cleaning my car inside broke a piece off the centre console - I think with his knee. It was one of the container holder thingies, I think he didn't see that it was open and his knee went over it while he was cleaning something.
> 
> I was so upset and even more so that he didn't tell me about it. I just found the broken plastic part in the centre console.




Ooohhh i would have blown a gasket 
Even the lady that bumped my door didnt say anything and carried on like nothing happened and i was watching so i approached and siad in the coolest way i possible could at the time "did you actually just see what the F you have done" and she just looked at me with a stupid face.... 

Hahahaha talking about it is just bringing me bad memories now and making me mad all over again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Christos said:


> I always wash my own car.
> I sold my wrangler a week after I took it to the carwash for the first time.
> 
> It does get a bit much washing weekly but I like to wash every 2nd week and vacuum and polish the leather on alternating weekends.



I still wash my car every week if i can, meguires, turtle and sonax. Family and friends always say geez dude take it to the car wash but I’m the type of person that loves taking anything dirty and old and making it shine and look new again. Each of my micro fibre towels cost more then 5 normal bath towels but its money worth spent. 

Look i treat my cars bad, i will take it offroad if i want to cause a car is just a car but i like a clean looking car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Clouds4Days said:


> Ooohhh i would have blown a gasket
> Even the lady that bumped my door didnt say anything and carried on like nothing happened and i was watching so i approached and siad in the coolest way i possible could at the time "did you actually just see what the F you have done" and she just looked at me with a stupid face....
> 
> Hahahaha talking about it is just bringing me bad memories now and making me mad all over again



I feel your pain @Clouds4Days , it happens to all of us but you were one of few to actually catch some one doing it so you must of been fuming, should of taken pictures and told her you are going to opening a case now for vandalism just to scare her and for giggles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

jm10 said:


> I feel your pain @Clouds4Days , it happens to all of us but you were one of few to actually catch some one doing it so you must of been fuming, should of taken pictures and told her you are going to opening a case now for vandalism just to scare her and for giggles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats true bud so many people get away without the owner ever knowing what happened.

So many people have no care for other peoples possessions. I still dont understand how someone opens a car door into another door in parking lots.

How do you not see your door is going to hit the car next to you. So let me not open it further and climb out as is. It takes me sometimes 15mins to drive around a parking lot to find a big parking or parallel parking spot so i dont come back to a nice surprise and if i can double park in a empty lot i will cause no matter how far you park someone decides in a empty lot right next to you is the perfect spot.


Hahahaha sorry guys im ranting over here like Mad.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

jm10 said:


> View attachment 126062
> 
> 
> Took the wife, baby and mods on a small getaway cause work was wrecking my head. Mod watching over while i unpack the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lovely car and photo @jm10 
Hope you enjoy the getaway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Pride and Joy - VapeOn ZN - Merc GLE!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> My Pride and Joy - VapeOn ZN - Merc GLE!
> View attachment 126073
> View attachment 126074


She is a beauty!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> My Pride and Joy - VapeOn ZN - Merc GLE!
> View attachment 126073
> View attachment 126074



Love Vape On @Rob Fisher !
And it gives such a smooth and comfortable ride
The number plate is just epic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Silver said:


> Lovely car and photo @jm10
> Hope you enjoy the getaway!



Thank you @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

rogue zombie said:


> I used to love washing my own car... when I had a Tazz and then a Polo Playa. Not so much now that my cars are "family size" and require a small ladder to reach the roof.
> 
> Unfortunately now my oldest daughter's dancing and competition dancing classes take up most of Saturday, and we chill as a family on Sunday.
> 
> I am extremely picky with car wash places though. And have found one in my hood that does the job proper. And they have those recycling water pump thingys... So its all good.
> 
> I work from a small-holding. An equestrian estate area that feels like you've driven into the Kruger. So my car Is dusty on the outside, a few days out of the week. I'm just anal about the interior though. That must be super clean.


Nothing like ponehs on the property to bugger up a good, clean, freshly polished car

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

O ja, and when your spare change (for parking attendants, parking, etcetera) just got liberated upon the return of your beloved wheels


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> My Pride and Joy - VapeOn ZN - Merc GLE!
> View attachment 126073
> View attachment 126074



A man with good taste in mods and cars...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@UzziTherion please share some of your beautiful rides , i know you have some good taste in cars.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

TheV said:


> That, my friend, is a Rustler!


Boet you need a bantam. 

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Resistance said:


> Boet you need a bantam.
> 
> Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk



Or a 1400 Champ 
And its always the biggest of Men driving those Champs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

I think that’s more then enough for one evening @Clouds4Days? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> Does it have heated seats
> My main requirement is heated seats and this is the only reason I have not bought a BMW. Guys looked at me like I was crazy when I requested heated seats.


That's easy to heat up the seats. Just don't get up when you fart. Lol

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

UzziTherion said:


> I think that’s more then enough for one evening @Clouds4Days? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ahhhhh man that maybach Merc 
Must be one of the most comfortable rides ever.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Now I don't mind this banter and I get a lot of flack for my desire for heated seats but when trying to purchase a 500k plus vehicle this is the stuff I get from sales people. 
I have written Mercedes, bmw and Audi off because of the kak comments from sales folk who are supposed to be trying to get me to give them my money. ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Clouds4Days said:


> Ahhhhh man that maybach Merc
> Must be one of the most comfortable rides ever.



Can’t beat a Rolls, because rolls is made my BM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

UzziTherion said:


> Can’t beat a Rolls, because rolls is made my BM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Maybe if I stopped vaping I could afford a Rolls 
Only concern is if I can afford a driver


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Now I don't mind this banter and I get a lot of flack for my desire for heated seats but when trying to purchase a 500k plus vehicle this is the stuff I get from sales people.
> I have written Mercedes, bmw and Audi off because of the kak comments from sales folk who are supposed to be trying to get me to give them my money. ..



@Christos - are you serious? Merc, bmw and audi dont have heated seats?
But they are European cars, surely they have that for the winters there?


----------



## UzziTherion

Christos said:


> Maybe if I stopped vaping I could afford a Rolls
> Only concern is if I can afford a driver



That’s where they nail you bru, the driver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

UzziTherion said:


> Can’t beat a Rolls, because rolls is made my BM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For comfort im sure the Rolls is where its at, but.  i have to be biased and say the Merc looks like a better overall pacage in terms of comfort, luxury, speed and design. 
I know the luxury part vs a Rolls is really streching it but i have to be biased


----------



## UzziTherion

Clouds4Days said:


> For comfort im sure the Rolls is where its at, but.  i have to be biased and say the Merc looks like a better overall pacage in terms of comfort, luxury, speed and design.
> I know the luxury part vs a Rolls is really streching it but i have to be biased



These new Mercs are awesome, no doubt, but not I’m terms of handling and for me that’s the selling point, will take a 320d around a bend faster then an S63, reason being, AMG too much power, no control, the rolly as big and comfy as she might be, can handle the curves, because again, BMW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UzziTherion

UzziTherion said:


> These new Mercs are awesome, no doubt, but not I’m terms of handling and for me that’s the selling point, will take a 320d around a bend faster then an S63, reason being, AMG too much power, no control, the rolly as big and comfy as she might be, can handle the curves, because again, BMW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And not a huge difference in styling or comfort between the normal S and the Maybach, but a lovely car in its own right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> My Pride and Joy - VapeOn ZN - Merc GLE!
> View attachment 126073
> View attachment 126074


Now this is a Car... sorry guys. My dream is a bantam but I would opt for this anytime of the week

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 126099



Uncle @Rob Fisher when is the real one coming? But Red please, having a Ferrari in any other colour is just not right.

If anyone here buys a Ferrari or Lambo please remember a Ferrari is Red and Lambo is Yellow and thats it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Clouds4Days said:


> Or a 1400 Champ
> And its always the biggest of Men driving those Champs


True, then they sit crouched up and the loadbed is full then my wife comments how the hell can that guy not know he's too big for that poor bakkie

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

UzziTherion said:


> These new Mercs are awesome, no doubt, but not I’m terms of handling and for me that’s the selling point, will take a 320d around a bend faster then an S63, reason being, AMG too much power, no control, the rolly as big and comfy as she might be, can handle the curves, because again, BMW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For sure brother the powerplant is just too much too make those wheels stick to the road.
My Toppie has a C55 and you cant put your foot down on pull off cause you will just land up leaving your tyre burnt on the tarmac 

But its just a beast of a vehicle and he will never sell it, shes 13 years old and around 120k on the clock .

Funny storry my sis was looking for a new Car so she went to Hyndai and my parents went with so out of curiosity my Toppie asked what would they give him for his vehicle  The amount they offered wouldnt even cover to buy a i10 
He just laughed at them.


----------



## UzziTherion

Clouds4Days said:


> For sure brother the powerplant is just too much too make those wheels stick to the road.
> My Toppie has a C55 and you cant put your foot down on pull off cause you will just land up leaving your tyre burnt on the tarmac
> 
> But its just a beast of a vehicle and he will never sell it, shes 13 years old and around 120k on the clock .
> 
> Funny storry my sis was looking for a new Car so she went to Hyndai and my parents went with so out of curiosity my Toppie asked what would they give him for his vehicle  The amount they offered wouldnt even cover to buy a i10
> He just laughed at them.



That’s the sad part with all the older cars, only a collector or someone that wants it will pay you for looking after it, as a dealer, we won’t buy them in a hurry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Resistance said:


> True, then they sit crouched up and the loadbed is full then my wife comments how the hell can that guy not know he's too big for that poor bakkie
> 
> Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk



Hahaha his loadbed is full of his entire family, 5 kids, Gramdad, Grandma and some other Aunty


----------



## Resistance

UzziTherion said:


> And not a huge difference in styling or comfort between the normal S and the Maybach, but a lovely car in its own right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


However you put it. Mercy still holds its value BMW not so much so all the bells and whistles don't mean a thing on resale.


Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

UzziTherion said:


> That’s the sad part with all the older cars, only a collector or someone that wants it will pay you for looking after it, as a dealer, we won’t buy them in a hurry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thats true bud. Its basically not worth selling a car like that. 

I was hopping he would sell it to me when he bought a new car but unfortunately i got told "i will never sell her to anyone".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha his loadbed is full of his entire family, 5 kids, Gramdad, Grandma and some other Aunty


And the dogs with kennels

Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Resistance said:


> However you put it. Mercy still holds its value BMW not so much so all the bells and whistles don't mean a thing on resale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Venue 7 HSPA+ using Tapatalk



Oh yes all the extras you put count for nothing if you trade in only when the shop resells then its added on 

But i guess the extras are for personal prefrence in having the luxuries one wants .


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher when is the real one coming? But Red please, having a Ferrari in any other colour is just not right.
> 
> If anyone here buys a Ferrari or Lambo please remember a Ferrari is Red and Lambo is Yellow and thats it.



@Clouds4Days I tried to buy a Ferrari (The Magnum PI version) but I could hardly get into the car and once in there was no space for my legs and was unable to drive it... and to get out I had to open the door and throw myself to the tarmac...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> @Clouds4Days I tried to buy a Ferrari (The Magnum PI version) but I could hardly get into the car and once in there was no space for my legs and was unable to drive it... and to get out I had to open the door and throw myself to the tarmac...



Hahahaha ive never sat in one of those, but the worst car ive ever had to try get into and out was a Lotus, im almost sure they designed by dwarfs.

Same thing i had to basically roll out and use my hands on the floor to get out. Ridiculous stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos - are you serious? Merc, bmw and audi dont have heated seats?
> But they are European cars, surely they have that for the winters there?


It's a special request item. Basically they have stock of sports kits etc but they are trying to sell what is in stock and not what the customer wants. 
The more expensive models 800k plus have heated seats but even those are only available on the full house models. 

Audi imports a lot of their vehicles with no leather and fits the leather here for a 1/3 of the price but fails to tell the customer this information. 
Leather comes standard with heated seats if it's audi factory fitted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

1 more thing @Silver, you don't think you need heated seats until you have used them. 

It's something you don't think it's important until you drive a car without. I haven't used heat from the air con in about 6 years. No need. Warm butt and back and the rest of the body hearts up rather efficiently. 

I drive with that sunroof open in winter. Firstly the weather is beautiful and clear and secondly it helps with vapour as I rarely open windows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905

On that topic of Nissan Champ...
Back in the day when I was still an apprentice I had one,loved her,was my pride and joy!





And then 3 months later...my wife did this







Thankfully she was fine,I was just pissed that she had all the fun.

Best of all,I tipped it onto the wheels,and drove it home,insurance wrote it off,paid out R12k...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jp1905 said:


> On that topic of Nissan Champ...
> Back in the day when I was still an apprentice I had one,loved her,was my pride and joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then 3 months later...my wife did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully she was fine,I was just pissed that she had all the fun.
> 
> Best of all,I tipped it onto the wheels,and drove it home,insurance wrote it off,paid out R12k...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Shame bud, those things are so light . how did she do that on the straight bud?


----------



## Clouds4Days

2 years back went to the MotorShow at Kyalami, 

Porsche 919 Hybrid that competed in the 2016 Le Mans the Car in the Pic #1 finished 13th with car #2 finishing 1st.

Next to that race machine is the insanely fast the Porsche 918 Spyder which is owned by the Owner of the Porsche SA, if you go to Porsche center Johannesburg you will usually find this vehicle on display on the showroom floor.

Apparently the car is not road legal on SA roads because it is a Left Hand Drive and there is some law that prohibits any new LH drive cars to be registered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Oh look, we got a live one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905

Clouds4Days said:


> Shame bud, those things are so light . how did she do that on the straight bud?



Now that is the trick question...

She hit the corner from tarmac to gravel at quite a speed as I understood and the lil Champ got tail happy,with what I could see from the marks she corrected quite well,but one side shaft was busted after so maybe that was the cause of her losing it finally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## r0ckf1re

For the love of cars 

440i Vert M sport 






X3 M Sport 







Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV

r0ckf1re said:


> For the love of cars
> 
> 440i Vert M sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X3 M Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


Sjo sjo sjo, those are some sweet rides

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> @Clouds4Days I tried to buy a Ferrari (The Magnum PI version) but I could hardly get into the car and once in there was no space for my legs and was unable to drive it... and to get out I had to open the door and throw myself to the tarmac...


I knew a guy that was going to sign the purchase when he reached home after his test drive.we were all dissapointed when he let the guy take the car back to the showroom as soon as he stepped out the car.his reason was the suspension sucks and we didnt even get to take pics

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Jp1905 said:


> On that topic of Nissan Champ...
> Back in the day when I was still an apprentice I had one,loved her,was my pride and joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then 3 months later...my wife did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully she was fine,I was just pissed that she had all the fun.
> 
> Best of all,I tipped it onto the wheels,and drove it home,insurance wrote it off,paid out R12k...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rear wheel drive and gravel isnt any mans ballgame

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Rear wheel drive and gravel isnt any mans ballgame
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Did your wife make it out ok though

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Did your wife make it out ok though
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


I learnt to sit next to my wife while she drives but i always insists on taking the wheel on a good old grondpad.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905

Resistance said:


> I learnt to sit next to my wife while she drives but i always insists on taking the wheel on a good old grondpad.
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



She was fine,her whole family drives like hooligans though,thats why she doesnt drive the Beemer.I always thought I would be the one ending up like that,that bakkie never knew a straight line on that gravel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

A little awesome car I missed out on,probably a good thing I got that bakkie instead,guy had a 13B rotary motor in this car...






The wife on my first and last bike,loved it to bits,unfortunately Witbank’s roads were not for these machines.






And this car was something special too,underrated in so many ways,still a machine of note,sold her to my uncle and now shes RIP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Riaz

Sunday morning breakfast out in Caledon

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV

A nice chilled Sunday drive with the BB and some Red Pill

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir

Riaz said:


> Sunday morning breakfast out in Caledon
> 
> View attachment 126277



I went there a couple of years ago for Vortex. Was my last, most memorable party


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

TheV said:


> A nice chilled Sunday drive with the BB and some Red Pill



Nice @TheV !!
30W in the BB and 240,000W in the car, 8,000 times more power! 
hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> Nice @TheV !!
> 30W in the BB and 240,000W in the car, 8,000 times more power!
> hehe


The 435i actually only puts out 225kW ... but the BB is also only set to 24W. I'd definitely still avoid connecting an atty to the engine though. Gonna have a bad time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Something new for the wheel fans


























Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> I went there a couple of years ago for Vortex. Was my last, most memorable party
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yoh, vortex, the days when the music never stopped and your body never slept!


----------



## Amir

Resistance said:


> Something new for the wheel fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



I saw the Mercedes bakkie on a truck being delivered to a dealership last weekend. They look really nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

Mini and me, not a M, but the services sure cost the same:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> Yoh, vortex, the days when the music never stopped and your body never slept!



I went Friday night and came back Sunday afternoon. I slept the whole week after that. Was an amazing layout in the middle of nowhere. Forest in front of you, lake behind you... or some kind of water thingy... we had a sleeping area up in the trees on some beanbag lazy boy kinda cushion. I’ve partied a lot and all over the world... Vortex in Caledon was by far the best setting... that sunrise comes up behind the dj box and peeks over the forest trees. Only then can you actually really see what an intense party it really was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Anyone watch the MotoGP this weekend? 

That (a lesson to F1, etc.) is racing at its best! What a ride from Dovi though!


----------



## Jengz

Amir said:


> I went Friday night and came back Sunday afternoon. I slept the whole week after that. Was an amazing layout in the middle of nowhere. Forest in front of you, lake behind you... or some kind of water thingy... we had a sleeping area up in the trees on some beanbag lazy boy kinda cushion. I’ve partied a lot and all over the world... Vortex in Caledon was by far the best setting... that sunrise comes up behind the dj box and peeks over the forest trees. Only then can you actually really see what an intense party it really was
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went on Friday night and left after sunrise on Saturday, I made a promise to myself that ‘thou shalt not return to such an event ever again in thou’s life time’ 

Setting: great, kinnes: amazing, music: poor, feeling of being there: faaaaar too hectic

I went to lay in our tent around 3am and the music never stopped! I felt like an old bal but I was 24 at the time.

I didn’t party much in my life though so maybe I just couldn’t handle the intensity of such an event


----------



## Amir

Jengz said:


> I went on Friday night and left after sunrise on Saturday, I made a promise to myself that ‘thou shalt not return to such an event ever again in thou’s life time’
> 
> Setting: great, kinnes: amazing, music: poor, feeling of being there: faaaaar too hectic
> 
> I went to lay in our tent around 3am and the music never stopped! I felt like an old bal but I was 24 at the time.
> 
> I didn’t party much in my life though so maybe I just couldn’t handle the intensity of such an event



I was badly influenced by my elder brother who bribed the bouncers to let me in at the old Funky Town when I was 14 years old. Partied till the age of 23 almost every weekend. I loved it... Now I can't even listen to the music too loud in my car or I get a headache


----------



## antonherbst

rogue zombie said:


> I've been in one of these. Had both heated and cooled seats
> 
> View attachment 125989



Now that is a car. 

Eendag as ek Zuma se salaris verdien voor tronk toe gaan dan koop ek so een vir my.

Have loved the Merc G wagon since a laaitie and still today its one of those dream cars/tanks. Pasop bmw drivers the G55 AMG will drive faster and over you if you dont get out its way on the highway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaun2707

Saw this a bit earlier and had a good laugh - enjoyed his description.

_"Tired of losing races to Lamborghinis, Ferraris and Porsches? well look not further. Leave all the super cars in your dank fruity-pebbles vape clouds as you pull bus lengths on them while high-school seniors fight over who gets to sit shotgun". _

http://www.wheels24.co.za/WildOnWhe...-hilarious-ad-to-sell-his-subaru-wrx-20180319

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

shaun2707 said:


> Saw this a bit earlier and had a good laugh - enjoyed his description.
> 
> _"Tired of losing races to Lamborghinis, Ferraris and Porsches? well look not further. Leave all the super cars in your dank fruity-pebbles vape clouds as you pull bus lengths on them while high-school seniors fight over who gets to sit shotgun". _
> 
> http://www.wheels24.co.za/WildOnWhe...-hilarious-ad-to-sell-his-subaru-wrx-20180319


f$%k that was hilarious

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Mercedes Unimog...the ultimate 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Mercedes Unimog...the ultimate
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Unimog amg








Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

G63 AMG








Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> G63 AMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Oops wrong pic.that a Brabus

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Sorry boet 4k the bantam and ranger look at this beast














Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Resistance said:


> Sorry boet 4k the bantam and ranger look at this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



This is what happens when a Ford Ranger owner buys a Merc

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Resistance said:


> Sorry boet 4k the bantam and ranger look at this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Expect maaaany knockoff kits for this Renault X-Class soon. 

In whatever guise they bring this car in, I could never forgive them for the sub-par interior. I've sat in a pre-launch one the other day and it's far from what we expect from Merc.


----------



## Clouds4Days

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Expect maaaany knockoff kits for this Renault X-Class soon.
> 
> In whatever guise they bring this car in, I could never forgive them for the sub-par interior. I've sat in a pre-launch one the other day and it's far from what we expect from Merc.



And are you really gonna pay a bar for cab to use for business or to use on Gravel roads.
I would rather opt for a Merc SUV.
All that being said it is a looker of a Truck.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Caramia

Clouds4Days said:


> And are you really gonna pay a bar for cab to use for business or to use on Gravel roads.
> I would rather opt for a Merc SUV.
> All that being said it is a looker of a Truck.


Just for this one:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Couldnt care less where its built.why its built or how its built. I will never own one in this lifetime but of i could i would

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

I would get me these too cause im a wheels fan












Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Some more for the wheel lovers








Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Resistance said:


> Some more for the wheel lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Aw man it’s a dream of mine to own a truck like that white one... but I want it in black. Like the one Stallone drives in expendables 2 I think with Jet Li 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Resistance said:


> Some more for the wheel lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



These look really badass hey bud. But i think if they were in showroom condition like they were off the manufacturer floor that would be even better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Amir said:


> Aw man it’s a dream of mine to own a truck like that white one... but I want it in black. Like the one Stallone drives in expendables 2 I think with Jet Li
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a 1948 model myself.by the time i can restore it i would probably have to pass it down in my will

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Clouds4Days said:


> These look really badass hey bud. But i think if they were in showroom condition like they were off the manufacturer floor that would be even better.


You mean original restoration.i love that too but.sometime i appreciate other peoples vision awell.thats what roddings all about





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Amir said:


> Aw man it’s a dream of mine to own a truck like that white one... but I want it in black. Like the one Stallone drives in expendables 2 I think with Jet Li
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a ford he's driving.i must say that a wicked drive i like that bakkie too

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Resistance said:


> I got a 1948 model myself.by the time i can restore it i would probably have to pass it down in my will
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



This and a Harley are on my bucket list to own before I die. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Resistance said:


> You mean original restoration.i love that too but.sometime i appreciate other peoples vision awell.thats what roddings all about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Thats the word i was looking for.
Original Restoration.
I dont mind the done up old school rides but i just cant handle those rides where the bumpers are 5mm off the ground.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats the word i was looking for.
> Original Restoration.
> I dont mind the done up old school rides but i just cant handle those rides where the bumpers are 5mm off the ground.



I think those 5mm cars have air suspension. I’m by no means a restoration or ‘done up’ expert but I have seen cars lowered and raised via a Bluetooth app on a cellphone. I want to do it on my Tiguan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Awesome first Qualifying for the season.
This 2018 Mercedes car drives like a beast..
Another Poll for the world champ, pitty about the 2nd Car but lets see if Bottas can still get some points for the team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Amir said:


> I think those 5mm cars have air suspension. I’m by no means a restoration or ‘done up’ expert but I have seen cars lowered and raised via a Bluetooth app on a cellphone. I want to do it on my Tiguan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Low riders when they also make the cars jump.Here in cape town is going to cost a bit.your best bet would be airbags its a bit more in reach and not that complicated to fit at a local fitment center.
I also like harleys but i would want to own an Indian 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Resistance said:


> Low riders when they also make the cars jump.Here in cape town is going to cost a bit.your best bet would be airbags its a bit more in reach and not that complicated to fit at a local fitment center.
> I also like harleys but i would want to own an Indian
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



I have a guy who can do the air for me but it’s going to cost quite a bit for the top of the range package that I want so I’m saving towards it. 

I thought Abe Lincoln abolished the ownership of people... I joke... I’m after a softail fat bob kinda thing in Matt black 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Amir said:


> I have a guy who can do the air for me but it’s going to cost quite a bit for the top of the range package that I want so I’m saving towards it.
> 
> I thought Abe Lincoln abolished the ownership of people... I joke... I’m after a softail fat bob kinda thing in Matt black
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I good at finding things for people.how much you want to spend 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Amir said:


> This and a Harley are on my bucket list to own before I die.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1955 ford @Amir
And heres a bagger for your dreams.











Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 126848
> 
> 
> Awesome first Qualifying for the season.
> This 2018 Mercedes car drives like a beast..
> Another Poll for the world champ, pitty about the 2nd Car but lets see if Bottas can still get some points for the team.


@clouds for days
Mercedes at the nurburgring





Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Resistance said:


> I good at finding things for people.how much you want to spend
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Will dm you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

Resistance said:


> 1955 ford @Amir
> And heres a bagger for your dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



That truck is gorgeous... the bike is beautiful but this one is more my speed 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Some new wheels











Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV

Was out for a nice weekend drive and she just looked all shiny parked in the sun:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique

If only she was a 335I, I will get there eventually

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Rafique said:


> If only she was a 335I, I will get there eventually
> 
> View attachment 127739


She is still a beauty!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rafique said:


> If only she was a 335I, I will get there eventually
> 
> View attachment 127739


 nothing wrong with this.not my brand and 3 door short but its a nice car you got there


Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Some car porn for the fellow BMW lovers,excuse the crappy photo,but I believe the content makes up for that!






Owned by a colleague,this thing is gorgeous to see,but even better to hear!

His other toy






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jm10

So one of my cars motorplan is almost up and i just got off the phone with the head office, the price i got was R25000 for 1 year or 25000km. Car is currently on 62000km.

Do youll think i should go for it or is there other worthwhile options. 

Car is a daily if that matters. 

Ps: R25000 sounds like allot but when they re did suspension the dealer billed bmwsa R85 000 so i dont want to sit with a heavy bill later on and we all know murphy and his bloody crap with these cars turbos. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel

jm10 said:


> So one of my cars motorplan is almost up and i just got off the phone with the head office, the price i got was R25000 for 1 year or 25000km. Car is currently on 62000km.
> 
> Do youll think i should go for it or is there other worthwhile options.
> 
> Car is a daily if that matters.
> 
> Ps: R25000 sounds like allot but when they re did suspension the dealer billed bmwsa R85 000 so i dont want to sit with a heavy bill later on and we all know murphy and his bloody crap with these cars turbos.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What mileage do you do a year and what car is it?


----------



## jm10

Rebel said:


> What mileage do you do a year and what car is it?



@Rebel about 12k year, i have other other vehicles that i put heavy milage on and trade at 100k but this car is alittle special to me and my wife so planning on keeping for a while. 

Its a 2013 Bmw F30 320i msport, do you work in the motor industry?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel

jm10 said:


> @Rebel about 12k year, i have other other vehicles that i put heavy milage on and trade at 100k but this car is alittle special to me and my wife so planning on keeping for a while.
> 
> Its a 2013 Bmw F30 320i msport, do you work in the motor industry?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Personally i would not spend R25,000-00 a year to extend the motorplan if I am doing that mileage on the mentioned vehicle as it is a solid vehicle.
We have three of the same vehicles in my family, all in the 130 000 km + mileage with no issues.
If it was an ///M car i would advise the motorplan option.


----------



## jm10

Rebel said:


> Personally i would not spend R25,000-00 a year to extend the motorplan if I am doing that mileage on the mentioned vehicle as it is a solid vehicle.
> We have three of the same vehicles in my family, all in the 130 000 km + mileage with no issues.
> If it was an ///M car i would advise the motorplan option.



Well thats goods to here, i do trust the brand as this is my umpteenth one from them. 

Somebody mentioned that i get a warranty plan from a third party which is about R500-800 pm but their is always some t&c attached so unsure about this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

jm10 said:


> Well thats goods to here, i do trust the brand as this is my umpteenth one from them.
> 
> Somebody mentioned that i get a warranty plan from a third party which is about R500-800 pm but their is always some t&c attached so unsure about this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was going to suggest a third party but then take a motor and service plan respectively and top up plan that covers for the access. Look at Motorite

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I was going to suggest a third party but then take a motor and service plan respectively and top up plan that covers for the access. Look at Motorite
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Also ask for all three and make sure you get it otherwise the salesperson might forget and you have to foot the expense of extra parts 'n stuff

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Wheels











Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rebel

Resistance said:


> I was going to suggest a third party but then take a motor and service plan respectively and top up plan that covers for the access. Look at Motorite
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Motorite is a great option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Jp1905 said:


> Some car porn for the fellow BMW lovers,excuse the crappy photo,but I believe the content makes up for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owned by a colleague,this thing is gorgeous to see,but even better to hear!
> 
> His other toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yoh that Qush! The 325is has always been my life long dream!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Hey guys,

Just a few snaps from the BMW Welt in Munich I took last month:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Humbolt

Those E30 M3's are drool worthy


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Humbolt said:


> Those E30 M3's are drool worthy



It was by far my favourite car there! I'm not a 325i/is fan but that thing is legendary. I may be a bit old school but no current M3/4 could ever look that good. 

I think I spent about half an hour looking at it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## jm10

ace_d_house_cat said:


> It was by far my favourite car there! I'm not a 325i/is fan but that thing is legendary. I may be a bit old school but no current M3/4 could ever look that good.
> 
> I think I spent about half an hour looking at it!



So jelly, must have been such a special day , when we do our tour I’m definitely stopping there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

jm10 said:


> So jelly, must have been such a special day , when we do our tour I’m definitely stopping there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That coupled with a stadium tour of the Allianz Arena was great! It's a must visit in Munich, you won't be dissapointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

ace_d_house_cat said:


> That coupled with a stadium tour of the Allianz Arena was great! It's a must visit in Munich, you won't be dissapointed.



Noted, i will definitely at it to the agenda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

Wow, very jealous at the moment. The Allianz arena seems a fantastic stadium on game day. One of my favourites and would love to visit it one day. Any pics of it? And is it really as big as it seems on TV?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Humbolt said:


> Wow, very jealous at the moment. The Allianz arena seems a fantastic stadium on game day. One of my favourites and would love to visit it one day. Any pics of it? And is it really as big as it seems on TV?



Of all I've done it's one of my favourite stadium tours! It's huge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Humbolt

That last pic...just wow. Great stuff, dude.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Calling all car experts! Having bought my wife a new Golf I realised that technology has come a LONG way in cars and although my Merc GLE is only 2 years old the technology and especially the navigation and iPhone integration sucks.

I just test drove the VW Touareg 3.0l diesel and it one exciting vehicle to drive and the technology is bloody awesome! Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Calling all car experts! Having bought my wife a new Golf I realised that technology has come a LONG way in cars and although my Merc GLE is only 2 years old the technology and especially the navigation and iPhone integration sucks.
> 
> I just test drove the VW Touareg 3.0l diesel and it one exciting vehicle to drive and the technology is bloody awesome! Thoughts?
> View attachment 149498


Easy
Buy a BMW X5

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> Easy
> Buy a BMW X5



They only have a dealership down in a really kak part of Pinetown... not even interested in travelling all that way to check them out. Also, I had a really bad experience with BMW when I bought a new 320... told them I would never be back! But I must say the X5 does look awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Rob Fisher said:


> They only have a dealership down in a really kak part of Pinetown... not even interested in travelling all that way to check them out. Also, I had a really bad experience with BMW when I bought a new 320... told them I would never be back! But I must say the X5 does look awesome!



320's are more problematic then the other models in the range, not sure about the new f30s but prior to them they werent great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> Easy
> Buy a BMW X5



The new x5 is launching next year, but yes new x5/6 for me and my next pic would be the volvo xc90


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> They only have a dealership down in a really kak part of Pinetown... not even interested in travelling all that way to check them out. Also, I had a really bad experience with BMW when I bought a new 320... told them I would never be back! But I must say the X5 does look awesome!


Pity you had a bad experience in the past. 
If you ever do feel like going again it may be worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> The new x5 is launching next year, but yes new x5/6 for me and my next pic would be the volvo xc90
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there not a X7 coming as well


----------



## jm10

Rafique said:


> 320's are more problematic then the other models in the range, not sure about the new f30s but prior to them they werent great.



The f30 320’s are the best by a country mile, power comfort and road handling that are second to non


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> Is there not a X7 coming as well



You are correct, will take some pics at the launch event for all 3 vehicles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

jm10 said:


> The f30 320’s are the best by a country mile, power comfort and road handling that are second to non
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely love my 320. Favorite BMW i have owned thus far. Luckily i have had zero problems thus far. Besides motorplan covers basically everything


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> They only have a dealership down in a really kak part of Pinetown... not even interested in travelling all that way to check them out. Also, I had a really bad experience with BMW when I bought a new 320... told them I would never be back! But I must say the X5 does look awesome!



@Rob Fisher If you ever interested in a bmw again let me know and ill speak to the peeps at pinetown,l have kicked enough heads around their that they actually provide me good service


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> I absolutely love my 320. Favorite BMW i have owned thus far. Luckily i have had zero problems thus far. Besides motorplan covers basically everything



Me two, its my third one and honestly it never let me down, i traded my 328i for a tractor and couldn’t be happier then went for a full extra 320i and again I’m quiet happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Calling all car experts! Having bought my wife a new Golf I realised that technology has come a LONG way in cars and although my Merc GLE is only 2 years old the technology and especially the navigation and iPhone integration sucks.
> 
> I just test drove the VW Touareg 3.0l diesel and it one exciting vehicle to drive and the technology is bloody awesome! Thoughts?
> View attachment 149498



As a proud owner of a fully spec'd 2018 Tiguan R-line I feel like VW has come a really long way from being a penny-wise option to a more affordable luxury option. I've mainly been a GTi guy from the Golf 4 GTi till & GTi and I've watched VW evolve first hand. My siblings and peers all ventured off into BMW and Merc but have no difficulty in admitting how awesome the Tiguan is. My bro recently acquired a C43 and still enjoy's time behind the wheel of the Tiguan. The most common BMW complaint I hear is that there has been very little to no evolution from a cockpit point of view. 

Anyway, in a nutshell... The Toureg is the bigger, more elite version of the Tiguan. A bolder, more proud sibling and the top of the range model has got a whole lotta power beneath the hood. Apple Car Play works a charm too and I have my car reading out my whatsapp messages to me. It also has this Siri like option where you tell the car where you want to go and it maps out a route for you, also has speech to text feature to reply to said messages, and you can also ask the car to make calls for you etc

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> They only have a dealership down in a really kak part of Pinetown... not even interested in travelling all that way to check them out. Also, I had a really bad experience with BMW when I bought a new 320... told them I would never be back! But I must say the X5 does look awesome!






The dealer is literally down the road from you, go test the Range Rover Velar, this SUV suits your high end gear



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Calling all car experts! Having bought my wife a new Golf I realised that technology has come a LONG way in cars and although my Merc GLE is only 2 years old the technology and especially the navigation and iPhone integration sucks.
> 
> I just test drove the VW Touareg 3.0l diesel and it one exciting vehicle to drive and the technology is bloody awesome! Thoughts?
> View attachment 149498



AFAIK it is basically the Audi Q5 or 7. They share tech. So imo you can't go wrong with it.

Your GLE probably just missed getting the new Nav/ Phone intergration tech. I think Carplay was released in 2017. So I would think a 2018 Merc would come with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

rogue zombie said:


> AFAIK it is basically the Audi Q5 or 7. They share tech. So imo you can't go wrong with it.
> 
> Your GLE probably just missed getting the new Nav/ Phone intergration tech. I think Carplay was released in 2017. So I would think a 2018 Merc would come with it.



The 2019 Merc GLE will come with the fancy stuff but the price is just over the top! Yes the Touareg is also hellish expensive but it's about R300,000 cheaper than the Merc and I would have to wait... I don't do waiting...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

They are coming to drop off the Touareg for me to keep for a day to test on my own... I'm almost sure I'm gonna get it but will be good to test without the salesman with me or my wife in the back telling me to slow down!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

jm10 said:


> View attachment 149500
> 
> 
> The dealer is literally down the road from you, go test the Range Rover Velar, this SUV suits your high end gear
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I still think the range rover sport is a better looker.
The Rear of those velars are fugly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

One phrase @Rob Fisher .
"THE BEST OR NOTHING"

You gonna pay more of a premium for the Merc but its the same as goes for your HE gear it will be more exclusive. 

Dont let your Mods Cost more than your car that's my 2c

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wmrigney

Clouds4Days said:


> One phrase @Rob Fisher .
> "THE BEST OR NOTHING"
> 
> You gonna pay more of a premium for the Merc but its the same as goes for your HE gear it will be more exclusive.
> 
> Dont let your Mods Cost more than your car that's my 2c


At some point Merc may have been the best but definitely not anymore. Don't believe the hype

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

wmrigney said:


> At some point Merc may have been the best but definitely not anymore. Don't believe the hype
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


There is no hype surrounding Merc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

wmrigney said:


> At some point Merc may have been the best but definitely not anymore. Don't believe the hype
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk



Lies... lies... lies...
Blasphemy.

If we all drove the same car that would be boring.
But IMO Merc is the best but that's me I'm not saying everyone needs to agree with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Oh yes and congratulations on the new ride uncle @Rob Fisher I would have even given you a high fiver if it was the silver arrows emblem on that grill but you still get a thumbs up from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> There is no hype surrounding Merc



That is fact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Clouds4Days said:


> Lies... lies... lies...
> Blasphemy.
> 
> If we all drove the same car that would be boring.
> But IMO Merc is the best but that's me I'm not saying everyone needs to agree with me.


We don't 
But thanks for giving us permission. Agreed it would be boring if everyone drove the same car.


----------



## Andre

Diesel is the new asbestos and is going out of fashion fast. 
Don't buy diesel. Second hand value might plummet.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Andre said:


> Diesel is the new asbestos and is going out of fashion fast.
> Don't buy diesel. Second hand value might plummet.



Doubt that very much, with fuel prices you want a diesel, plus with the power output of the new diesels you out running petrol cars. And if you look at bmw for example i can find 50 petrol 320i but trying to find a good 320d is like hens teeth and they hold there value better then the petrol counterparts. Plus every truck on the road is diesel powered so diesel aint going anywhere soon. 

Fuel cars in the future are dead if we follow Frances plans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Agree @jm10 but only if you buying a SUV or truck aka bakkie. The petrol counterparts of these drink fuel at a rate of none. 
Electric is the future I'm not sure about here in SA, I dont know if Eskom can handle millions of electric cars charging 

We would all probably be stranded half the time because of power cuts

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10

Clouds4Days said:


> Agree @jm10
> 
> We would all probably be stranded half the time because of power cuts



Sorry boss car issues, cant make it to work today, load shedding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Calling all car experts! Having bought my wife a new Golf I realised that technology has come a LONG way in cars and although my Merc GLE is only 2 years old the technology and especially the navigation and iPhone integration sucks.
> 
> I just test drove the VW Touareg 3.0l diesel and it one exciting vehicle to drive and the technology is bloody awesome! Thoughts?
> View attachment 149498



Tuareg and Cayenne is the same spec. vehicle of different brand under the same company umbrella.
slightly cheaper than the Cheyenne and well engineered.
honestly a good car to have and drive allday.
bmw- overated to what it used to be,now its mainstream comercial. cars don't last long,has a multitude of engineering related problems and the fact that most of it cant be sorted out in Za.
either due to technichian qualification's or technician with qualifications and little experience.either way the bmw might be driving itself but,the VW will take you a whole lot further.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Rob Fisher I know how much you like clones what about a generic Range Rover Sport

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Clouds4Days said:


> @Rob Fisher I know how much you like clones what about a generic Range Rover Sport
> 
> View attachment 149564



You just had to open that can of worms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

The 2019 BMW 3 series 
Soooooooooo nice
Boring interior my Ass

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

BioHAZarD said:


> View attachment 149565
> View attachment 149566
> The 2019 BMW 3 series
> Soooooooooo nice
> Boring interior my Ass



Yeah its a master piece and i want it so bad, my pocket on the other hand cant afford the +- R800000 price tag for a 320 msport


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deal done! Touareg being delivered Saturday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Deal done! Touareg being delivered Saturday!
> View attachment 149573


Congrats @Rob Fisher 

Absolutely no stopping you when your mind is made up 
Many happy miles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Deal done! Touareg being delivered Saturday!
> View attachment 149573



Congrats @Rob Fisher, many happy miles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz

I drive a VW gti, sister 328i, her hubby 320i my dad a 335i, mom a Landrover... 

Come the weekend, all I hear is ‘Boeta jengz! Where’s ur car keys’ bottom line is that VW has truly come a long way and is really well engineered. Not taking away from BMW or any other big car manufacturers as to me it’s all honestly personal preference and a debate that will continue indefinitely, but my preference is VW and happy for you and the wife @Rob Fisher ... may you guys see many safe and happy miles in your new vehicles.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Deal done! Touareg being delivered Saturday!
> View attachment 149573



Love that wheel. Hope u got them to add in all the bells and whistles and I really hope u rattled them for price... that being said... many many happy miles to you and yours skipper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> Love that wheel. Hope u got them to add in all the bells and whistles and I really hope u rattled them for price... that being said... many many happy miles to you and yours skipper



Pretty much full house apart from the safety pack. It is such an exciting car to drive and the tech in the car is out-of-this-world!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> The 2019 Merc GLE will come with the fancy stuff but the price is just over the top! Yes the Touareg is also hellish expensive but it's about R300,000 cheaper than the Merc and I would have to wait... I don't do waiting...



Yoh R 300k difference. I love Mercs, but I love money in my bank more  Tourareg are gorgeous anyway, and high quality, so I would've done the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Jengz said:


> bottom line is that VW has truly come a long way and is really well engineered.



Ya, but I miss the old VW pricing 

A Gti was once a middle-class man's supercar. Well engineered, good quality but still "doable" in price. Now you need to be doing pretty damn well for yourself to be able to buy one. I suppose that's where the Polo comes in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Pretty much full house apart from the safety pack. It is such an exciting car to drive and the tech in the car is out-of-this-world!



That's an awesome deal right there... Safety pack and head-up display are wasted features unless you're in a super car so nothing lost there. 
You're gonna love the tech and apple car play as well


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> That's an awesome deal right there... Safety pack and head-up display are wasted features unless you're in a super car so nothing lost there.
> You're gonna love the tech and apple car play as well



I would have loved the safety pack but that would have taken months and I actually turned most of it off in my Merc because it was annoying... The Apple Car Play is a real win! And the rest of the stuff and displays are insane... they say hand over is normally about 3 hours... but having tested the car on and off for a couple of days I think I will need only about half an hour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> I would have loved the safety pack but that would have taken months and I actually turned most of it off in my Merc because it was annoying... The Apple Car Play is a real win! And the rest of the stuff and displays are insane... they say hand over is normally about 3 hours... but having tested the car on and off for a couple of days I think I will need only about half an hour.



Safety pack looks good on paper but in the real world its a bit of a pain to adjust to after all these years of driving without it. Granted I'm not speeding around in a GTI anymore but that distance control and auto breaking could actually turn out to be a nightmare. Before I turned the thing off completely I had an incident that made me vow to never use it again. The car thought it was smarter than me and sort of braked while i was overtaking at high speed which literally compromised the momentum I was relying on... Sounds reckless but it wasn't... Either way, no love lost without it.

Digital dashboard with Navi is a must... Suzuka wheels is a nice addition... Sports (R-line) kit is also a nice touch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Deal done! Touareg being delivered Saturday!
> View attachment 149573



Congratulations uncle @Rob Fisher . Many happy miles.


Dont stress about the Safty Pack as long as it comes with the extra Durban essentials namely upgraded sound system and adjustable suspension then you all sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Wowee. New car! Amazing. It looks superb!

Wishing you all the best @Rob Fisher and safe driving with the new wheels !!

How does it stack up on the 'vape compartment' front? Does it have enough space for all the vape gear and accessories ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Congratulations uncle @Rob Fisher . Many happy miles.
> 
> 
> Dont stress about the Safty Pack as long as it comes with the extra Durban essentials namely upgraded sound system and adjustable suspension then you all sorted



Yup @Clouds4Days it most certainly has the upgraded sound system and the hydraulic suspension! Boom!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wowee. New car! Amazing. It looks superb!
> 
> Wishing you all the best @Rob Fisher and safe driving with the new wheels !!
> 
> How does it stack up on the 'vape compartment' front? Does it have enough space for all the vape gear and accessories ?



Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! It does indeed have space for enough vape gear... haven't really worked out what will go where... but I'll plan that on Saturday when I pick it up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! It does indeed have space for enough vape gear... haven't really worked out what will go where... but I'll plan that on Saturday when I pick it up!



Keen to see a photo of where the Storm Dvarws go!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Keen to see a photo of where the Storm Dvarws go!



Will take pics on Saturday once I have worked out a Vaping/Driving plan. Actually, it's a lot easier these days... I go out with two devices both with Dvarw DL's on and one is in a Desce Bag ready to rock and roll and one is in my hand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Deal done! Touareg being delivered Saturday!
> View attachment 149573


Welcome to the other side!
Voorsprung Durch technic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Many happy kilometers @Rob Fisher , the Touareg is a great vehicle from what I’ve seen, enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Will take pics on Saturday once I have worked out a Vaping/Driving plan. Actually, it's a lot easier these days... I go out with two devices both with Dvarw DL's on and one is in a Desce Bag ready to rock and roll and one is in my hand!


congrats.
There's too much stuff going on in there. I don't think you would get sick(bored) of it any time soon.
+ resale value is good.
comfortable to drive all day and big enough on the inside to have a mini vape meet.
really good choice you made and you will soon be dropping off vapemail just so you can drive it more.
and once you get used to it you'll be sending it to @hands to do some custom artwork soon.
Chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 149733
> View attachment 149734
> View attachment 149735


congrats @Rob Fisher many many happy miles
lets hope your your wife does not exercise her executive powers and relieve you of the car

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> congrats @Rob Fisher many many happy miles
> lets hope your your wife does not exercise her executive powers and relieve you of the car



She won't... she got her own new Golf 2 days ago and mine is too big for her.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 149733
> View attachment 149734
> View attachment 149735



Awesome awesome awesome 

Congrats to you and yours Mr Fisher. That is one seriously good looking car. Suits you and the Mrs. many happy miles to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> mine is too big for her.



Geepers Uncle... #Blessed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

O yes and congratulations uncle... sorry got side tracked by the comment.
Need to stick some 'Vape On' plates on her now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> O yes and congratulations uncle... sorry got side tracked by the comment.
> Need to stick some 'Vape On' plates on her now.



They are being made as we speak!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 149733
> View attachment 149734
> View attachment 149735



Oh wow @Rob Fisher - Congrats!
You certainly dont mess around! The car came one day earlier!!!
Wishing you all the best with it - enjoy it - you deserve it!
Drive safe

Love it how the mods get first picture in the new car!
True vaping spirit

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Wishing you many happy Km @Rob Fisher looks amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The most important feature of my choice of the Touareg was the drive and performance but the cherry on the top was the technology!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> The most important feature of my choice of the Touareg was the drive and performance but the cherry on the top was the technology!



I love it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Rob Fisher said:


> The most important feature of my choice of the Touareg was the drive and performance but the cherry on the top was the technology!



Congrats @Rob Fisher . Those features are awesome !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> The most important feature of my choice of the Touareg was the drive and performance but the cherry on the top was the technology!



Now you need to buy another boat so you can get the car to park it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Now you need to buy another boat so you can get the car to park it



I must admit that the thought did enter my mind!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> I must admit that the thought did enter my mind!





Genosmate said:


> Now you need to buy another boat so you can get the car to park it


 
Then you would need to expand the boathouse with a second floor and the vapecave on that said, second floor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

BioHAZarD said:


> congrats @Rob Fisher many many happy miles
> lets hope your your wife does not exercise her executive powers and relieve you of the car



Very nice! Many happy miles and smiles!


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

So the TTS is gone, it was so sad seeing her leave but change is good I suppose. I need to get back into track days so the obvious chose was a RenaultSport but having owned three of them previously I decided to try something a little different; a MINI GP2.

It only has 160kw but weighing in at just over a ton it's a hoot to drive! Chassis , suspension and brakes are proper too. 1 of 30 in the country.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## jm10

ace_d_house_cat said:


> So the TTS is gone, it was so sad seeing her leave but change is good I suppose. I need to get back into track days so the obvious chose was a RenaultSport but having owned three of them previously I decided to try something a little different; a MINI GP2.
> 
> It only has 160kw but weighing in at just over a ton it's a hoot to drive! Chassis , suspension and brakes are proper too. 1 of 30 in the country.



What an epic ride many happy miles man and some awesome track days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Congrats on the new track toy.
Mini is still one of the best track day cars you can buy from the dealer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Thanks guys, looking forward to it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wow, that looks fantastic @ace_d_house_cat 
Enjoy!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

ace_d_house_cat said:


> It only has 160kw


That's 100 more than I have! Lol.

I love small compact cars, they go like a go cart driven by a Jack Russel. Congratulations on the stunning new vehicle!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ace_d_house_cat said:


> a MINI GP2.
> 
> It only has 160kw but weighing in at just over a ton it's a hoot to drive! Chassis , suspension and brakes are proper too. 1 of 30 in the country.



Congrats @ace_d_house_cat that is one mean looking machine! Beautiful!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

@ace_d_house_cat 
Awesome wheels. I drove the Cooper S but this looks a whole lot more faster than that. 
Reminds me of the HotWheels cars. Congrats

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The one thing that I never realised would be such a win with the Touareg is the back wheels turning as well... the turning circle of this big vehicle is amazing... parking and manoeuvring is AMAZING!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Thanks all!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate

I should be getting my pony soon - Just not a yellow one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## jm10

Genosmate said:


> I should be getting my pony soon - Just not a yellow one
> View attachment 150780



Im very interested to hear you thoughts on this car. Im in the market for another car now and this caught my eye a few times. 

I have been in german cars my whole life and cannot stand the cheap plastics they put in some pricey cars, its one reason why i passed on a lumina at a steal of a price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate

jm10 said:


> Im very interested to hear you thoughts on this car. Im in the market for another car now and this caught my eye a few times.
> 
> I have been in german cars my whole life and cannot stand the cheap plastics they put in some pricey cars, its one reason why i passed on a lumina at a steal of a price
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Will do,don't expect to take delivery for a week or so.
Not sure from my research that the interior plastics are that great in the car (bought it without even driving one).My business partner has several friends who own one and they all rave about the car.
Very nearly went for a 2.3 Ecoboost but couldn't resist the V8

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10

Genosmate said:


> Will do,don't expect to take delivery for a week or so.
> Not sure from my research that the interior plastics are that great in the car (bought it without even driving one).My business partner has several friends who own one and they all rave about the car.
> Very nearly went for a 2.3 Ecoboost but couldn't resist the V8



They say there is nothing better then true American muscle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Genosmate said:


> Will do,don't expect to take delivery for a week or so.
> Not sure from my research that the interior plastics are that great in the car (bought it without even driving one).My business partner has several friends who own one and they all rave about the car.
> Very nearly went for a 2.3 Ecoboost but couldn't resist the V8



At the coast you can't not have the N/A V8. No brainer. 

Congrats on the ride!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

If anyone can spot me 1mil. My dream car is up for sale

https://www.autotrader.co.za/cars-for-sale/ford/mustang/57235

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

SmokeyJoe said:


> If anyone can spot me 1mil. My dream car is up for sale
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.za/cars-for-sale/ford/mustang/57235





I’ll dm my banking details hahaaaaa!


----------



## jm10

SmokeyJoe said:


> If anyone can spot me 1mil. My dream car is up for sale
> 
> https://www.autotrader.co.za/cars-for-sale/ford/mustang/57235



Eleanore, yup id take this over any hypercar. I miss Nic Cage movies from yesteryear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe

jm10 said:


> Eleanore, yup id take this over any hypercar. I miss Nic Cage movies from yesteryear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here!


----------



## Resistance

jm10 said:


> Eleanore, yup id take this over any hypercar. I miss Nic Cage movies from yesteryear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I heard his broke bro!


----------



## jm10

Resistance said:


> I heard his broke bro!



Yeah i got shocked when i heard that to but from an article i read his worth around $25 million still and owes the IRS $6.3 million in property tax, his taking any role he can to pay of his debt.

This is what happens when you dont know how to manage your money and know nothing about tax.

Still one of my all time favorites and his car collection was fantastic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Lm


jm10 said:


> Yeah i got shocked when i heard that to but from an article i read his worth around $25 million still and owes the IRS $6.3 million in property tax, his taking any role he can to pay of his debt.
> 
> This is what happens when you dont know how to manage your money and know nothing about tax.
> 
> Still one of my all time favorites and his car collection was fantastic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> 
> Mine too
> I looking for the first movie that made him pop. Raising Arizona


----------



## jm10

Resistance said:


> Lm



Yeah Raising Arizona, but i loved all his stuff. Con Air, gone in 60 seconds, Face off, City of angels ........ , 

Sorry guys back on topic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

jm10 said:


> Yeah Raising Arizona, but i loved all his stuff. Con Air, gone in 60 seconds, Face off, City of angels ........ ,
> 
> Sorry guys back on topic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just wish Cage would go back on topic as all his new movies are shite


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

The Pony arrived

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

That looks epic @Genosmate !!!!
Wishing you well with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Genosmate said:


> The Pony arrived
> View attachment 152128



Congrats brother, remember to let me know about the interior, i already know the engine, sound and looks are insane  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

jm10 said:


> Congrats brother, remember to let me know about the interior, i already know the engine, sound and looks are insane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Give me a few days and then I'll let you know.

My last toy was a Merc CLK 500 (a V8 as well) also a convertible,first impressions would be that the Merc is certainly more sophisticated and probably understated,bit like a wolf in sheeps clothing.The mustang is more like a wolf in a fecking great big grizzly bears clothing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Genosmate said:


> Give me a few days and then I'll let you know.
> 
> My last toy was a Merc CLK 500 (a V8 as well) also a convertible,first impressions would be that the Merc is certainly more sophisticated and probably understated,bit like a wolf in sheeps clothing.The mustang is more like a wolf in a fecking great big grizzly bears clothing



 enjoy the next few days of falling inlove


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 172763


When family was at Umhlanga earlier this year, told them to keep a look out for a “Vape On” car. No luck that time, maybe next year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asterix said:


> When family was at Umhlanga earlier this year, told them to keep a look out for a “Vape On” car. No luck that time, maybe next year!



I don't get out to Umhlanga that much @Asterix! Vape On cruises the Highway area mainly...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't get out to Umhlanga that much @Asterix! Vape On cruises the Highway area mainly...


And we spent most of that time at Kings Park. I think I’ll have better luck spotting you at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

Asterix said:


> And we spent most of that time at Kings Park. I think I’ll have better luck spotting you at VapeCon!


Just go to a Hooters or sirvape parking lot bud... You will spot that vape on machine.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

